
The press gets it wrong: Apple in Vancouver - herodotus
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/apple-gains-foothold-in-vancouver-with-purchase-of-buddybuild/article37489322/
======
herodotus
I know the acquisition itself is not new to hn, but the article is interesting
because it shows a complete lack of knowledge or research on the part of the
journalist. Apple has had a presence in Vancouver since at least March, 2005,
when they acquired Schemasoft. If the journalist had done a google search
using the tools tab to set a date range, he would have found several hits to
that news. Instead, his spin is "Apple Inc. has staked its first presence in
Vancouver ...." which is just wrong. Further down in the article he says "The
arrival of Apple in Vancouver with the establishment of a small engineering
hub, follows the northward expansion of the biggest internet players in the
United States...." Just not accurate. One can only sigh. PS: I did email the
journalist in question.

